# [SOLVED] Rear Output Jack Stopped Working



## hendo_rfc (Jun 16, 2009)

My problem is that the output jack on the rear of my desktop computer has stopped working. The headphone jack on the front panel still works fine and i've got my speakers hooked up to that at the moment and its working fine. When I open the Realtek Audio Manager though and I have something plugged into the rear panel it recognises that there is something plugged in but I still can't get any sound through speaker or headphones.
Any help welcome

Cheers


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Rear Output Jack Stopped Working*

Do you still have something plugged into the front when you do this?

Rear speakers will usually mute when you have something plugged into the front panel.

Pauldo


----------



## hendo_rfc (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Rear Output Jack Stopped Working*

Actually thats what it is. The Audio Manager is showing that there is a device plugged in to the front panel even when its been unplugged. So that means the back panel is constantly muted, right?
How do I get the front panel to stop doing this?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Rear Output Jack Stopped Working*

Not sure what audio codec you have but mine has both an option to mute rear speakers when front headphones are plugged in and an option to detect front jack insertion. If you have these options I would disable atleast the mute rear speakers one. On my system it is in the Audio I/O tab. I had to click on the wrench icon in the anolog section.

You can also try wiggling your plug (headphone/speaker) in the front jack to try and get the sensor to work when you pull it out. Maybe a can of compressed air might get things moving.

Pauldo


----------



## hendo_rfc (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Rear Output Jack Stopped Working*

Thats got it
Thanks for your help Pauldo
=]


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Great, glad you got it working.


----------

